Machine learning project ideas to do in a newspapaper? - pablo98
======
joeclark77
Clarify: you want to analyze newspaper data? Or you want to do a machine
learning project that would make a good newspaper article? Or you want to
write a how-to ML article that fits into your newspaper?

~~~
pablo98
Option A. I work for a newspaper and I am looking for ideas about what do to
with the data. Thanks for asking! :)

~~~
joeclark77
How about this. A crossword puzzle generator. The user enters a keyword, a
person's name, or a date, and your program generates themes, words, and clues
associated with that prompt in the newspaper archives. So for example, if I
enter the keyword "Trump", your algorithm does some word-association magic
(I'm not big on the terminology when it comes to text data) and comes up with
a bunch of words and clues drawn from your paper's archive of writing about
Mr. Trump...

